# Off-Topic Discussion > Artists' Corner >  >  Music Edits

## Sornaensis

I've recently gotten Blaze Media Pro, for... No real reason.

I just wanted to be able to record stuff  :tongue2: 

It's got this great audio editor that I've started messing around with.

I mean, y'know what sounds better than "O Green World" by Gorillaz?

O GREEN WORLD BACKWARDS

:-D

I'll post other bastard children of my monkeying with the editor later.

----------


## Barns

::shock::  whoah!

I never would have believed it, but that actually sounded pretty sweet.

Nice idea, I hope the others sound good too.

----------

